# Refreash Bone Dry Buds



## FUM (Nov 22, 2009)

Taking my buds out of the jars, there bone dry,and raspy to smoke. I've always just used an apple or orange peal.
I'm just wondering if anyone has a differant way to refreash the buds.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

lettuce leaf or put with wetter buds...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Fresh cut buds if available if not a damp piece of sponge in the jar for a little bit.


----------



## Belowmason-dixon (Dec 11, 2009)

soft taco shell, believe it works great and You can easily rmove it when done, no mold or smell added.....BMD


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 11, 2009)

Belowmason-dixon said:
			
		

> soft taco shell, believe it works great and You can easily rmove it when done, no mold or smell added.....BMD


 

a tortilla?...lol


----------



## OldSkool (Dec 19, 2009)

A few drops of good whiskey in the jar!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

I have used the peice of sponge in a baggy.


----------



## FUM (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, The peice of sponge in the baggy works GREAT. peace out


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 8, 2010)

I like to use fresh leaves from a plant. What better to refresh buds but with marijunana leaves?


----------



## ftw2012 (Jan 8, 2010)

i surley like the idea of using pot leaves to add moisture....usually i just take a hot shower and take the lid off my jar a few days in a row when i take a shower...seems to do a very good job but never really over-doing it.


----------



## FUM (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh yea...Fresh MJ leaves...thank you thank you thank you. So easy and fresh. You should package that.


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 13, 2010)

I use fresh MJ leaves exclusively. Best way to do it IMO


----------



## Sinisterhand (Jan 14, 2010)

Trash Trash Trash. If it has to be remoisturized it's trash. My opinion is so strong on the subject because we are over run where I live by Nor cal out door. The stuff is soooooooo dry it turns to dust when crushed. The local weed dealers have been trying to figure out how to remoisturize it so it still looks and smells good but to no avail. If you do a good job curing and storing it you shouldn't need to remoisturize it.


----------



## shogun (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with Sinisterhand......


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 14, 2010)

Ow...   your advice is harsher than dry buds!    I gotta disagree.  Just because some bud gets a tad too dry imo it's not trash.  And of course we all try to perfectly dry and store our buds but shanizzle happens and just about everyone has some bud from time to time that gets a bit too dry.  

I've used fresh buds to re-hydrate some dry stash but I prefer the Stoney Bud method using a small square of moist sponge like Legalize Freedom & Ozzy mentioned...   It works great to save your "trash.":hubba: 

Rock ON~!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 14, 2010)

i left some to hang and got lazy, it was crispy, big time.
now, when by bro stops by looking for somthing, i send him on his way
with a half jar of crispy bud, he cantcomplain its free after all, he say its still
good to set gently in a pipe or bong and blast off.


----------

